# Glade air freshener



## MikeD. (Mar 26, 2014)

My wife sprayed glade air freshener in the bathroom next to my aquarium. The door was closed , but I can still smell it near the tank. I promptly threw the can in the garbage. My 10 gallon tank is covered 90%, but it has an air pump . The fish seem fine. Is there any danger? Should I do a water change. Or am I just paranoid? *H2*H2


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Not a good thing.......but since it was actually sprayed in the other room your more than likely OK.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would shut off air pump for a while?Then look for "oily sheen" on surface of tank.If you see any then a newspaper laid on water and drawn from one end to the other will remove some of it(old school surface extractor).


----------



## MikeD. (Mar 26, 2014)

I shut off the pump and checked the surface...Everything looks ok.. I will just do a water change anyway to be safe...thanks


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I spray airfresheners all over the house without a problem to my tanks. (5). I wouldn't want to spray directly over the tank, but I have never had a problem.


----------

